# Home Gym - advice



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Hi,

I'm trying to get back into weightlifting after Covid lockdown and considering putting in a home gym.

I've looked at many of the cages and was wondering if the pulley cable assembly is a 'necessary' option? I'd prefer to get a foldable rack as the cage would take up too much room in my garage.

So can I easily do without a cable pulley assembly and are the foldable racks any good? Doubt that I'll be over 130kg for squat or bench at any stage.

Thanks.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Well if you don't want a cable don't get the cable I don't understand your issue?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

DMK said:


> I've looked at many of the cages and was wondering if the pulley cable assembly is a 'necessary' option? I'd prefer to get a foldable rack as the cage would take up too much room in my garage.


When I did my home gym set up getting a cage with a pulley was a must, would feel very limited if I didn't have it.
If you don't have the room then a foldable rack is a good option, seen some nice set ups.
If you did want one, you could get a separate pulley system to go against a wall.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> Well if you don't want a cable don't get the cable I don't understand your issue?


The issue is am I missing out on an essential bit of equipment?


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> When I did my home gym set up getting a cage with a pulley was a must, would feel very limited if I didn't have it.
> If you don't have the room then a foldable rack is a good option, seen some nice set ups.
> If you did want one, you could get a separate pulley system to go against a wall.


I was hoping that I'd be able to avoid need for it by switching in other exercises. Is that viable?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

I was always worried about racks with cable attachments getting in the way when benching so I bought a rack and something like this...





__





RIP X Stationary Lat Pulldown Machine with Extra Pulley for Seated Rows and Strap for Weighted Ab Crunches : Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors


RIP X Stationary Lat Pulldown Machine with Extra Pulley for Seated Rows and Strap for Weighted Ab Crunches : Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors



amzn.eu





If link doesn't work Google Amazon rip x pull down and it should be top hit. Open in my app and don't know how to copy links from there lol. Doesn't take up too much room and can be moved around easily enough when not loaded.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

If getting the pulley is going to be a problem can you not just use a set of bands in place of it for things like tricep extensions and pec flys etc?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

DMK said:


> I was hoping that I'd be able to avoid need for it by switching in other exercises. Is that viable?


Yes it's doable.



Jeremybeadleshand said:


> If getting the pulley is going to be a problem can you not just use a set of bands in place of it for things like tricep extensions and pec flys etc?


This is what I did before I got my rack and the pulley attachment.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Yes it's doable.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did before I got my rack and the pulley attachment.


During that first lockdown period I did the same thing at home and outside.
A solid door or appropriate tree.
Just had to be creative. 
Something is better than nothing.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DMK said:


> The issue is am I missing out on an essential bit of equipment?


Depends if your gonna use it or not 
Pull downs, seated rows, cable Curls pushdown etc 

A rack and barbell is plenty 
Squats bench incline OHP deadlift rows Curls cgbp pull ups etc etc that's everything worked can certainly work out without cables


----------



## sShredz (Jun 27, 2021)

id say forget the pulleys etc, during lockdown I ordered a proper 20kg barbell with weights as I could do all my main compounds with it and then I would do added work like pull ups w weights and dips w weights to make up for the lack of cables


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Pulleys are good for quicker changes etc , seated rows for example , all exercises can be done with weights .But unless you have every dumbell in a series you could be limited ,or switching plates a lot .
I have a simple wall mounted pulley ,holds 100kg plus but it means I can do ,low rows , lpd,face pulls , tricep push downs etc .


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

epons400 said:


> Pulleys are good for quicker changes etc , seated rows for example , all exercises can be done with weights .But unless you have every dumbell in a series you could be limited ,or switching plates a lot .
> I have a simple wall mounted pulley ,holds 100kg plus but it means I can do ,low rows , lpd,face pulls , tricep push downs etc .


I was hoping that I could do without the pulley by switching the lat pulldown on cable with pull ups, chin ups and pullovers.
For seated rows I was going to use bent over barbell row and landmine row.

You have me now wondering if opting without it is a good idea.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Necessary?
No.

A very considerable addition?
Hell yeah.

For me I could get most of my exercises done with a simple rack, barbell and extra plates. If anything besides that maybe adjustable dumbbells and a v-handle for pullups/t-bar rows.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> I was hoping that I could do without the pulley by switching the lat pulldown on cable with pull ups, chin ups and pullovers.
> For seated rows I was going to use bent over barbell row and landmine row.
> 
> You have me now wondering if opting without it is a good idea.


If you can do pull ups and dumbbell rows then that should do you fine. 
If you wanted to do higher rep pull ups you could do band assisted pull ups.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Folding Rack

Looking at this, I can see that if I just add a pulley and cable to the pull up bar I can get some form of cable setup. 

Folding rack suits my space much better.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Narrowed it down to these two. Any recommendations or advice?

Riot Folding Rack

Decathalon Folding Rack


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Edit to add, for reference I'm only benching about 90kg and squatting up to 110kg.

Only thing I don't like about either option is the lack of decent spotter arms.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> Edit to add, for reference I'm only benching about 90kg and squatting up to 110kg.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about either option is the lack of decent spotter arms.











Heavy Duty Safety Catchers Front Pin (Pair)


Heavy Duty Safeties; designed to fit onto the uprights to act as safeties when benching/squatting/lifting.Suitable for use with Riot Rigs; Riot Cages and Riot Wall Mounted Squat Stands.




www.strengthshop.co.uk





Contact them to see if they will fit the rack.

I wouldn't want to exercise at home alone without catcher bars.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Riot do longer catchers… and looks by far the better option. If it’s std holing, you’re golden as they say 😉


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooo, nice - you can get jammer arms too (bit pricey at £249)


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback - what is wrong with the Decathalon gym for the weights I'm pushing?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> Thanks for the feedback - what is wrong with the Decathalon gym for the weights I'm pushing?


Can you get catcher arms for it? Or are them little things at the bottom meant to be catcher arms as they look very small. 

I would definitely want decent catcher arms. Don't put your safety at risk to save a bit of money.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DMK said:


> Thanks for the feedback - what is wrong with the Decathalon gym for the weights I'm pushing?


Pushing_ at the moment_…


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

monkeybiker said:


> Can you get catcher arms for it? Or are them little things at the bottom meant to be catcher arms as they look very small.
> 
> I would definitely want decent catcher arms. Don't put your safety at risk to save a bit of money.


I've got a relative who does metalwork, so I'd get them to either modify or remake. Those ones that come with it a pathetic - they'd be better off not bothering instead of trying to convince people that they are sufficient.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

hmgs said:


> Pushing_ at the moment_…


Well, I'm mid 40's and not trained in about 3 years. What would the 200kg limit be affected by. Really only the squat as I'll never in a million years bench anywhere near that.
My squat won't get near that limit either. I could buy the Riot version, but do I need it???

I don't really mind paying for the other one, but it will be circa £400 with spotter bars. A lot of money considering what you get in a squat cage for similar money. Just the size doesn't suit. Feels like a bit of price gouging TBF.

I've got most of my other kit sorted - weights, bars and bench, just need to decide on this and then I'm sorted for a while!


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Can only presume , the 200kg is static weight , drop it from your shoulders from 5ft that 200kg will be in motion ,


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DMK said:


> Well, I'm mid 40's and not trained in about 3 years. What would the 200kg limit be affected by. Really only the squat as I'll never in a million years bench anywhere near that.
> My squat won't get near that limit either. I could buy the Riot version, but do I need it???
> 
> I don't really mind paying for the other one, but it will be circa £400 with spotter bars. A lot of money considering what you get in a squat cage for similar money. Just the size doesn't suit. Feels like a bit of price gouging TBF.
> ...


40? **** you’ve got a long lifting life still ahead.
200kg (probably static not dynamic) - ****all safety margin - I’ve had crappy benches with higher limits.
You’re buying piece of mind and versatility, decathlon isn’t built for serious liftin’. Besides which you want a folding rack, ergo the price of a cage has no bearing on what to pay.

All the above aside; if you’ve a family member that can fabricate… it’s only two posts, four outriggers and brackets with some holes drilled in ‘em. If you trust them to be proficient in manufacturing adequate safety catchers, then the rest should be a piece of piss.

Edit:
Offset the holes correctly and you’ve the main components for literally ****ing pennies 🤣


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Is this a better system - even though the bottom brackets will need modification?

Phase 2 Wall Mounted Folding Squat Rack | MuscleSquad


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Just checked with him - he only has 50mm x 50mm x 3mm box section - would that be suitable?


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Almost got this made now. What length are commercial spotter bars? Some of the home gym ones are only 50cm, but that seems too short for my liking.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> Almost got this made now. What length are commercial spotter bars? Some of the home gym ones are only 50cm, but that seems too short for my liking.


50cm should be fine.
I used to use an open rack and the arms were 33cm.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

@monkeybiker - thanks for the reply. Not sure I'd be comfortable squatting with only 33cm bars!
I'll see what steel I've got and maybe just cut to suit it - if it is a few cm longer then so be it, better than having some small offcuts that'll never be used.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> Not sure I'd be comfortable squatting with only 33cm bars!


Well I have a a squat cage now. The 33cm arms were short but just about doable. I had to make sure I only walked back just enough that I wouldn't clip the lift off hooks at the top of the lift.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> 50cm should be fine.
> I used to use an open rack and the arms were 33cm.
> View attachment 218188


Loved my old York - modified the pec-deck (horiz handles), shortened the pull down overhang, welded on a ‘gun rack’ & eventually ditched the stack - ended up with a half-rack… banded push-ups were a right laugh on that!


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Get yourself a rack;









Mirafit M3 Power Rack


Our most heavy duty rack yet. Modern, durable and reliable, the M3 Power Rack is available in a range of heights and colours. Compatible with a full range of add on attachments. With west side spacing for ultimate precision.




mirafit.co.uk





A flat bench;









Mirafit M1 Flat Weight Bench


Our Flat Weight Bench is a garage gym essential. Features include a thick padded cushion for comfort while you train, as well as wide foot supports for added stability. The slimline design of the bench allows for full chest extension when benching.




mirafit.co.uk





A bar;









Original 2028 Olympic Bar - Black E-Coat


The Original 2028 Olympic bar is our best selling bar; and fits the bill perfectly when you're looking for a bar on a budget. It is Olympic standard size and weight (2.2m long and 20kg) and is made of straight steel with 50mm sleeves on the ends.




www.strengthshop.co.uk





And some plates;









Mirafit Olympic Bumper Plates


These Mirafit Olympic Bumper Plates have a solid rubber construction to absorb impact and provide minimal bounce. Suitable for use on Olympic diameter bars, they have raised, moulded logos and a bevelled edge for easier handling.




mirafit.co.uk





That along with some collars, a few bands and some chalk etc.. will let you do pretty much anything.

Check gumtree etc.. for plates. I prefer iron plates since they used to be less expensive than bumpers but now i see them new for about the same cost. A weight tree to put the plates on isnt a bad idea and is relatively cheap.

I wouldn't recommend folding racks myself, and would use a half-rack as a minimum.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Almost finished this now. Making the mounting brackets for the wall. Enjoyed making it but TBH unless you have all the equipment you'd be better off buying it.
Quite happy with how the support arms turned out.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

hmgs said:


> Pics?


Made the spotter arms longer than probably necessary - I think they are 65cm. Still got brackets and pull up bar to make.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DMK said:


> Made the spotter arms longer than probably necessary - I think they are 65cm. Still got brackets and pull up bar to make.
> View attachment 218656
> View attachment 218657


Proper job! Well done 👏


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DMK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get back into weightlifting after Covid lockdown and considering putting in a home gym.
> 
> ...


Then don't get one. No exercise is a must. But you can also get separate ones or ones that will fit in the foldable racks.

Don't see any issues here. Want one? Get one. Don't? Then don't!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

DMK said:


> Made the spotter arms longer than probably necessary - I think they are 65cm. Still got brackets and pull up bar to make.
> View attachment 218656
> View attachment 218657


Nice.

You had many offers to make more on DM?


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

No. Don't think I would either. As i said above it is a lot of work - enjoyable hour your own use but not if for someone else! The pros would have jigs so to make this and would be a lot quicker.
I'm using up some steel we have lying about the place so I doubt I could compete with the pro outfits from a clean slate when I have to buy the stuff in.
Honestly only I wanted to make my own I don't think there is much value in doing it yourself. I'm working at it in evenings so it is a slow build.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Just to add I'm saving because the rack was £400 but didn't include any spotter arms - that brought the price up to nearly £500. If I had to buy the steel then it would have been a pointless exercise.
The purchases I've had for my rack are JHooks - Mirafit (£45), rubber feet for the frame - £4 (eBay), UHMW sheet for top of spotter arms to protect bar - £15 (Amazon), number transfers to number each of the holes (£3 eBay), 26mm slugger bit - £30 (local) - useful for other work too so I consider it an investment rather than an expense! Still to get some rattle cans of paint.
Bolts etc are taken from stock that I have.
I've also got access to a chop saw, grinders, welder, mag drill, etc - and not counted the consumables (discs, welding wire & gas, electricity, etc) in the price.
Worst part is making the mounting brackets for the wall. I'm not making them exactly the same. Top brackets will just be a simple hinge bracket - the rigidity at the top will come from the pull up bar. The bottom brackets will have the locks in them to hold rack open/closed. I didn't make J-hooks as they looked fiddly and I'd need to get some more UHMW to protect the bar. The cost was good value IMO.

I'll have it installed for around £100, so about a £400 saving - which will go a long way to getting the weights and bars. The trade-off is the time taken and effort involved. Although I'm finding it a nice project, I would like to get it finished this week.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Love doing it DIY - and spending the savings on kit instead… it becomes a sort of self-fulfilling-prophecy 🤣 (flooring=sliding compound saw/wardrobes=circ. saw/bathroom=multi tool)
Get yersen off to Marketplace for the bargain weights!


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Just realised that my space will be very tight for a 7ft oly bar.
Is there any reason not to use a 6' bar? I've not mounted my rack yet so I can fit it to suit whatever bar width I buy. I knew at the start it would be an issue, but didn't fully realise just how tight it would be until I measured it. Due to a pillar which I overlooked I've got a total width of 7'6.
Can 6ft bars be got at 20kg? I can source one at 15.5kg, but would prefer 20kg - although I think 6ft is classed as a ladies oly bar, correct?


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Can get a 6ft 15kg bar that still has the inner width to fit a rack . I use a 6ft 15kg bar due to space issues . Tbh I don't care its not 20kg , it holds 150kg so I ain't never benching 165kg tbh . It's all about your goals if it's the only bar you will own and you wanna deadlift on it then uu need to consider its weight capacity mate


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Thanks, looks like I'll have to ask the seller about its rating. I'm sure it will be more than fine for me - I just want to know its rating.

Apart from that, I'm now at the spraying stage. Putting on a gloss chip resistant paint. Will make the pull up bar at the very end when I have the main part mounted on the wall. That way I'll know the exact length required and it will just be a matter of cutting some round bar and welding it up to some brackets. Getting difficult to keep calm and not rush things at this stage as I just want it finished and get into using it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> Thanks, looks like I'll have to ask the seller about its rating. I'm sure it will be more than fine for me - I just want to know its rating.


I don't think the weight rating is the limiting factor but how many weight plates you can fit on the bar as it's the weight loading ends that are made smaller so that it will still fit in a squat rack. That's if it's the correct bar that will fit in a squat rack. 
From what @epons400 says it should be fine for what you are looking for.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

Or make your own


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Got a bar today. £85 for a 6ft Oly bar. Will be more than adequate for me starting off.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Almost finished now - work and a few other things got in the way so only get it bolted up recently. Only problem I've really had is that I made it based on using a 7' oly bar. This meant that to get both sides to fold into the centre and fit flush I would have had to chop the four braces. This would have put it into the recess in the garage more than I would want. So I made the decision not to cut it down to suit a 6' bar. I can still fold it in to the wall - but both sides now have to fold in the same direction as opposed to the initial plan of both folding into the centre.
It's a compromise - just like the 6' oly bar, but I really didn't want to chop it as it might be moved elsewhere in the future.

Got some j-hooks from Mira and one of the has a defect which stops its locating correctly. Awaiting on responses from them in regards to a replacement.

Was going to add some weight storage on the rack - where is the best place to get items like this to suit 50mm box section. Most seem to have a slight incline to prevent plates sliding off - but as I'd be mounting them horizontally - this is of no use to me. Also, a lot seem to have a 50mm backing plate. I'm out of flat plate and I've no suitable tubing - so rather than fab this myself I was just got to purchase it.

I'll post some final photos when I get these last bits sorted!


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Finally, can anyone recommend a pulley based system for use on the pullup bar?
Thanks.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Would this be better athan a rack mounted storage?
Amazon - Horizontal Storage

I was previously just looking at pins like these - and would have to buy a bracket to hold the bars too:
Mirafit - Weight Storage Pins


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> Almost finished now - work and a few other things got in the way so only get it bolted up recently. Only problem I've really had is that I made it based on using a 7' oly bar. This meant that to get both sides to fold into the centre and fit flush I would have had to chop the four braces. This would have put it into the recess in the garage more than I would want. So I made the decision not to cut it down to suit a 6' bar. I can still fold it in to the wall - but both sides now have to fold in the same direction as opposed to the initial plan of both folding into the centre.
> It's a compromise - just like the 6' oly bar, but I really didn't want to chop it as it might be moved elsewhere in the future.


If I'm understanding correctly this means you got a normal 6 ft bar. You can get 6 ft Olympic bars that have the same inner dimensions as a 7 ft bar so it will fit in a squat rack but the outer sleeves that you load the weights on will be shorter.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

@monkeybiker I didn't know that. Might have been useful at the time! However, it's all installed now so I'm not going to alter it for the odd time it is folded in. I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> @monkeybiker I didn't know that. Might have been useful at the time! However, it's all installed now so I'm not going to alter it for the odd time it is folded in. I'll just have to live with it.


It was mentioned. Post 47 above by epons400. I also talked about it in post 49.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

monkeybiker said:


> It was mentioned. Post 47 above by epons400. I also talked about it in post 49.


Yeah - TBF I didn't really pick up on the significance of those posts until I got to installation stage and by then I'd that bar bought. A mistake all the same though.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DMK said:


> Yeah - TBF I didn't really pick up on the significance of those posts until I got to installation stage and by then I'd that bar bought. A mistake all the same though.


Doesn't matter. You got it work.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Yeah - it looks well which makes it just a bit more annoying. I was going to chop some length off the braces to shorten them - that would allow them to swing inwards. I just couldn't be bothered doing it as it would push the bar further into the recess. Maybe in future I could take a bit out of them with the chop saw, but I'll leave it for another day.

Just waiting on Mirafit to get back to me on the J-Hook problem and I'm ready to go. Trying to see the best way to store the plates and bars - whether to mount on the rack or get one of those trolley things off Amazon.


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Well here it is at long last. Fairly pleased with how it turned out. The metal work was fine however I messed up with the oly bar. I got a 6ft version and it was too late when I realised what some posters were telling me about the inside width. It is fine for me, but only just. The odd time I can feel my arm grazing the support bar. 
The bar has no grip marks/rings on it so I'll need to add them myself. 

I'm not overly keen on the bench I got. I might get used to it, but initially impressions are not positive. It's only a bench so should not be noticeable.
I might put up some photos of it to see if youse can give me any advice.
I numbered the rack holes with transfers from ebay. Holes were cut using a magnetic drill. Sprayed it black too protect it a bit. As you can see on photos I put a layer of uhmw on the spotter arms to protect the bar/paint.

The sports from the wall are still for a 7ft bat so they won't fold in neatly. I can't be bothered fixing that at the minute, nor do I know if I ever will. If I had reread post about thy internal width of a 6ft bar it would have saved me a lot of grief, but it's done now and I'll have to live with it. Stupid mistake! 

Happy, but irritated at the same time. Was close to perfect, but ultimately fell short. The restrictions of the small location made it difficult and I didn't quite get the adjustments correct.


----------



## epons400 (Feb 2, 2021)

DMK said:


> Well here it is at long last. Fairly pleased with how it turned out. The metal work was fine however I messed up with the oly bar. I got a 6ft version and it was too late when I realised what some posters were telling me about the inside width. It is fine for me, but only just. The odd time I can feel my arm grazing the support bar.
> The bar has no grip marks/rings on it so I'll need to add them myself.
> 
> I'm not overly keen on the bench I got. I might get used to it, but initially impressions are not positive. It's only a bench so should not be noticeable.
> ...


Well done mate ,looks good


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I think this is the one you need 









Body Power 6' Olympic Bar - Fits Olympic Width Equipment (28mm)


This 6’ Body Power Olympic Bar is designed for use with Olympic width equipment that usually requires a 7ft bar. It has a 220kg weight Rating. Chromed finish with steel sleeves and knurled handle for excellent grip. Collars not included.




www.fitness-superstore.co.uk





Could to treat yourself for xmas


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

monkeybiker said:


> I think this is the one you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, looks like it. Unfortunately, I've made my bed with this setup. The brackets on the wall would not move sufficiently far enough from the current holes - and I'd have to move all 4 brackets as it is centered into that space; there is limited space to put on/off weights so the whole thing would need to remain centered rather than extending out one side.

Hopefully, anyone else doing this will read this thread and learn from the errors I made!


----------



## DMK (5 mo ago)

Found a neat way to store bench when not in use.


----------

